# Adding two cyclones to existing baghouse system



## jeffatjet (7 mo ago)

I've come to the conclusion that I need to upgrade my dust collection system in my production shop. We mill plywood siding patterns. Our dust production is common saw dust (no sanding) and shavings from combing plywood.

The picture shows my current 5 HP. Delta collector. Recently I pondered doing away with the upper bags and replacing them with cartridges. I plan on doing that. Now in addition, I'm considering adding a cyclone to the system. Since I have the Delta in place, and since I have the existing "Tee" configuration it does not lend itself to easily adding just one cyclone without major modification to the ducting. Then it hit me why not add a cyclone to each side of the branch (see picture)? I can also add a blast gate to turn off the right side branch when using the machines on the left, and vice versa when using machines on the right. We don't use both sides at once. If this is viable, I can make the needed room below the existing ducting moving the compressor and other misc. stuff out of the way. Also changing the existing 6" run so it would tie in to the right side of the cyclone. 

If I understand the use of cyclones, there is no need to power them in addition to the draw from the Delta. Do I have that correct? Am I missing something here? My current set works well in removing dust at each station, the problem is the dust escaping from the Delta Bags.

Any suggestions, insight, warnings, etc. much appreciated. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

The easy method is to vent outside. You can buy lower micron bags, the cartridge will plug up just as fast, bags are easier to clean. Two cyclones and blast gates? You can probably relocate your collector and add a single cyclone for less money and include all piping. 90° into the cyclone and out the top to the collector. One less cyclone barrel to clean and less space. You can build your own Thien baffle easy enough


----------



## jeffatjet (7 mo ago)

Thanks Ogre, I don't want to vent to the outside, concrete wall, landlord not crazy about it, foam roof, not going to pierce that either. If I use one cyclone, relocated do you suggest a passive cyclone (no motor) and use my current Delta for the power? Or do away with the Delta, and use a powered cyclone. The other issue is we generate a lot of collected material. We typically mill two days a week, for about 4 hours a day, generating 4-5 bags of dust/shavings a week.


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

Stumpy nubs has made several videos about types of cyclone, and even a side by side test.
heres one, check out the others from his page.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

You might consider using two of these separators with your existing Delta collector with the new cannister filters








Grizzly Growler Cyclone Separator at Grizzly.com


<h1>G0863 Grizzly Growler Cyclone Separator</h1> <h2>Turn your stock single-stage dust collector into a heavy-duty cyclone in minutes!</h2> <p>The G0863 Grizzly Growler Cyclone Separator provides industry leading dust and wood chip separation to handle all your demanding shop needs.</p> <p>In...




www.grizzly.com














The Stumpy Nubs video shown above is using two collectors, not two separators as you propose, so not your same situation:





In my opinion you have a ducting issue, which is probably easily solved?
Also you may have a "collection bin" issue which may overflow if the amount of dust generated is "excessive"?
Grizzly is a good source for dust collectors of any size or capacity: Dust Collectors
You may find that you'll be better off using two individual 3 HP collectors rather than trying to make your existing one work?

In my woodshop, I use two 1.5 Jet dust collectors on mobile bases because I did not want to run an expensive, complicated piping system on a sloped ceiling and it was easier to roll the DCs right up to the machine in use at the time. I am not a production shop, so the amount of chips and dust is not "excessive".
However, there are certain times when thickness planing a lot of material the dust collection drum will fill up and need to be emptied.
That's when I just roll a spare empty drum under the separator and keep on working. Having spare collection drums is cheap and may be a solution to a production shop like yours when down time is costly?


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I guess it could work, but you would definitely only want to run one at a time.

Normally the blower is mounted directly onto the top of the cyclone , with that set up I think turbulence cyclone would degrade it.

My gut is telling me it won't work too well.

Have you thought about buying another blower and having 2 separate systems?

I know you're wanting to save money, but maybe a single large cyclone would be better, and you could shift the 5HP to a single use machine, for example a wide belt sander (if you have one).


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

typical production shops have either the dust collector located outside, with a barrel collection system. Or, a baghouse inside where the bags are exposed. in other words, if you are not interested in going outside, you can confine your collection in a small room. frankly, you are at a level of where you may consider contacting a supplier (Oneida, and others) who will design a system for you. in my opinion, diy dust collection ends at the hobby level.

here is ours...


----------

